# Lawn Games



## JCTaylor (May 14, 2018)

Anyone on here enjoy lawn games in their free time?

Some friends and I have picked up the game Kubb and we have a multi state game going on. We play where winner keeps the loser's King. High stakes stuff. We also have a few of us that are into Kan Jam.

What do you guys have? Any new or interesting ones?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A friend built a bocce (technically a pétanque) one in his wooded backyard. It is always fun to play.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


>


Sorry that happened to you Ware. Looks painful. I think you're supposed to leave it in.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

Ware said:


>


@Ware was at the local golf course again, they had to put him down.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

We've got cornhole, giant jenga, and a yardzee game that I made out of a 4x4 and supplies from work! Total cost about $4.


----------



## roundrockag (May 17, 2018)

Texas Toss, Ladder Toss, Dingleberry ... whatever you want to call it.

Washer Toss.

Horseshoes.

Cornhole.

Croquet.

Because I have four boys and an athletic wife, there's always throwing the football, or catch with baseball.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

The best game. I call it Step on My Grass and Die :lol:


----------



## KevinS (Jun 26, 2018)

We play

Sauce Toss. (Hockey)
Can Jam. 
Spike ball. 
Beersby.

-Kevin


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I recurringly think about putting in a disc (frisbee) golf course ...

(and then I look at the pages-long list of "to do" landscape and other maintenance projects I've yet to budget funds for, let alone initiate! 

Ha-ha, any games we play outside will have to surround being on endless ... hills!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

KevinS said:


> We play
> 
> Sauce Toss. (Hockey)
> Can Jam.
> ...


I am going to have to get the Sauce Toss. That looks like a blast.

We mainly play lawn darts. Was able to get some of the metal tipped ones which are a lot of fun.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

My wife bugged me untill i finally built a giant connect 4 board


----------



## cbtinker (Apr 21, 2019)

voteforfilthy89 said:


> My wife bugged me untill i finally built a giant connect 4 board


I have yardzee and built a jenga. Do you have plans for that?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Kubb and croquet


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> The best game. I call it Step on My Grass and Die :lol:


Ha-ha, For The Win!!! :lol:


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

cbtinker said:


> voteforfilthy89 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife bugged me untill i finally built a giant connect 4 board
> ...


I halfway built it based on plans from home depot I believe, my wife found it and shared them with me and I made them better...lol and by better I mean lowes cut my plywood 1/2" short both directions so I had to adapt and overcome because I'm stubborn and refused to go back.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Play a lot of Drunkard Croquet with my neighbors in summer. Starts off fun and then it gets cut throat.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Bocce ball if fun and easy! Softballs for the bocce and a baseball for the pallino/jack.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> Bocce ball if fun and easy! Softballs for the bocce and a baseball for the pallino/jack.


How many balls does the lab run off with?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> How many balls does the lab run off with?


Two?? lol


----------



## garrett (May 17, 2019)

MarkAguglia said:


> We've got cornhole, giant jenga, and a yardzee game that I made out of a 4x4 and supplies from work! Total cost about $4.


hell yeah! that looks awesome. you got me inspired doing something similar for my loving ones


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@TN Hawkeye "Drop It Linus!" Is the official name of the game :nod:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

NoslracNevok said:


> @TN Hawkeye "Drop It Linus!" Is the official name of the game :nod:


If Linus is not the dogs name then I am completely lost. If it is the dogs name then that is such an awesome name for a dog. :thumbup:


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I use mine as a place to ride my Honda Rincon ATV inside the city limits. Can't hammer the throttle or you roost up the yard.

Get all the reproachful looks and side eye from the soccer mommies. They don't want their husbands to get any ideas....

The men either look at it with wanderlust, or excitement, or look intimidated and scared, thinking it must be illegal somehow.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> > Bocce ball if fun and easy! Softballs for the bocce and a baseball for the pallino/jack.
> ...


I going to go with two. Or zero. Hard to tell from that picture


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

What is your favorite lawn game? And has anyone played any out-of-the-ordinary lawn games (something besides common ones like corn hole, bocce ball, ladder toss) that are any fun?


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I was going to be an *** and say ice hockey.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6746&hilit=ice+rink

But instead I will say my daughter has been playing a lot of frisbee golf around the house with her friends. Just need a few frisbees and a far off tree and some imagination.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Speaking of frisbees, Cup Check is staple for us. Great for the whole fam and you can add a level of difficulty by playing with one free hand while the other holds your favorite adult beverage.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXO0uB9gM6Y


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Ecks from Tex said:


> The best game. I call it Step on My Grass and Die :lol:


I think we can be friends now :bd:


----------

